
Associations of fats and carbohydrate intake with cardiovascular disease - deafcalculus
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext
======
acconrad
Previous discussion (I already linked to the study):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15124906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15124906)

------
abandonliberty
Confounding factor: Carbohydrate intake is associated with poverty (because
they are generally cheaper).

If anyone has access to the full paper, does it account for this?

